# Tirana, Albania



## iMike (Jul 24, 2007)

Very colorful and clean city. One of my best friends is Albanian. I will make the trip there one day.

What's with the loose dogs on the streets? lol Was it the same location?


----------



## Dr.Jerdo (Nov 10, 2007)

Interesting city, have you got more pictures of the 'colorful revolution' buildings? Is the major of Tirana still the same? I also would like to know if there is, in Tirana, something like an italian tourism, I've heard many people in Europe are discovering Tirana, but what about italians?


----------



## Kapedani (Jun 2, 2006)

> Interesting city, have you got more pictures of the 'colorful revolution' buildings?


These were all the pictures I took last summer. For more pictures...you can check out the Albanian section of Scyscraper City.



> Is the major of Tirana still the same?


For now, yes.



> I also would like to know if there is, in Tirana, something like an italian tourism, I've heard many people in Europe are discovering Tirana, but what about italians?


There are plenty of Italians that come to Albania. Some by the beaches down south...but also in Tirana I saw quite a few this time. 



> What's with the loose dogs on the streets? lol Was it the same location?


No they'r all over  But they'r not dangerous.


----------



## Albaneren (Oct 11, 2008)

Its an Orthodox Church...so its traditional Byzantine style (from where mosques got their design in the first place..which is why mosques and Byzantine churches look very much alike)[/QUOTE]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We got nothing from the churches, mosques has always been with minare!


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

'Skanderbeg' square


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Artificial lake










linosnt79


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

AlbanPolmi










Assembly


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

albanpolimi


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

'Dajti' cable car


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

mali.it


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

'Garibaldi' square


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

blackcharliepho


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

linosnt79


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

IMG_9135 by fchmksfkcb, on Flickr


IMG_9160 by fchmksfkcb, on Flickr


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

'Universal' mall



















MichelleBrighton


----------

